# Rose Crowned Conures



## samurai

I'm looking for my ideal parrot and think Rose Crowned Conures might be the species for me. Are there any keepers of these gorgeous looking little birds on here? 
What I've read about them seems a little too good to be true, eg they are less nippy and generally quieter than other Pyrrhura Conures! Is this true?
Are they cuddly birds (I have read they are but would be interested to hear from keepers). 

I would love a Mitred Conure but they are too loud (I'd be worried about neighbours complaining if we were ever to move) plus these little birds (who look similar ) are quite small so I may be able to have 2 so they have company while I'm at work. 

Also thinking of maybe getting a Cockatiel for company instead of 2 Conures, or possibly sticking to a single Conure, I'm not sure as I've always had groups of birds before.

It will be sometime till I have space and money for my new parrot so will be researching a lot before hand


----------



## clark60

*conure*

I would suggest blue crowned conures they make wonderful pets and not as noise as many think if you join theparrot soc you get 12 mags a year with many adverts or they have sale days at Stafford they have thousands of birdsthere


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Hi,

From lots of experiance I must say that both sides of the conure family are loud and social birds. The two quietest that I ever sold were blue crowned and mitred back in the day but there is no guarantee.

I always reccomend a couple of species for beginers that dont have loads of space and need a quieter bird.

Firstly the linolateds are fantastic if you want a very small bird. very, very quiet and easy going but not long lived per say.

And the Jardines if you want a "full sized" bird. In my experiance they are full of fun but tend to burble rather than shout. 

Stafford wont be much good as you can only find breeding birds at these shows not pets. but....Think Parrots show is on in Woking this coming sunday 19th may 2013 at Woking centre and will have loads of proffessinal people to speak to and lectures to learn from. You may find a pet breeder there that you can hook up with locally after the show.

good luck!

John,


----------



## samurai

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> From lots of experiance I must say that both sides of the conure family are loud and social birds. The two quietest that I ever sold were blue crowned and mitred back in the day but there is no guarantee.
> 
> I always reccomend a couple of species for beginers that dont have loads of space and need a quieter bird.
> 
> Firstly the linolateds are fantastic if you want a very small bird. very, very quiet and easy going but not long lived per say.
> 
> And the Jardines if you want a "full sized" bird. In my experiance they are full of fun but tend to burble rather than shout.
> 
> Stafford wont be much good as you can only find breeding birds at these shows not pets. but....Think Parrots show is on in Woking this coming sunday 19th may 2013 at Woking centre and will have loads of proffessinal people to speak to and lectures to learn from. You may find a pet breeder there that you can hook up with locally after the show.
> 
> good luck!
> 
> John,


 
It's interesting that you say Mitred and Blue crowned are quiet birds as I've read about them being noisy, although I've not had that much contact with Conures generally. I'd prefer a parrot to a parakeet although Linnies look sweet I've had budgies and a Cockatiel so would like some more Parroty (if that makes sense). 
I fostered 2 lovebirds (which were really friendly, cuddly and smart) for some time while looking for a permanent home for them and they make a horrible shrill noise so I'd like to avoid a bird with that type of voice, I don't mind some screeching but hated the pitch of the Lovebirds call. I'd rather have a bird that doesn't twitter all day long like budgies tend to as well.

I really like Jardines parrots actually (although they are larger than I'm planning really) and am chuffed that you say they are not too shouty , do they chatter all day like budgies? I also quite like the Meyer's parrot which is a nice size but I've heard mixed things about their reputation too.

I have tickets for Think Parrots which I'm dragging my other half along to so I can pick up some tips and advice and he can see what he can tolerate too as he's not so keen as me on getting one. I've been buying lots of books on different types of parrots and have bought Parrots magazine for years.

I've spent quite a bit of time in my previous job with some of the larger parrots like Cockatoos, Eclectus and Greys. I loved the cuddly Cockatoos and they were easy to get on with, playful and learned to come when called really easily which are all qualities I would like from my Parrot. I know they are very demanding of time and very loud so not a parrot I intend to get but they had the personality I like. I never really bonded with any of the Grey Parrots, they seemed a bit aloof and I don't want a bird that mimics everything.
I'm prepared to put lots of effort in with the bird to make friends and train it but want one that wants to be picked up and messed about with like the Cockatoos, and Conures sound like this sort of personality, as do Caiques which may be a bit too demanding and loud. 

I really want to get the right bird from the start and there's so many to choose from!


----------



## Arcadiajohn

There not quiet....just quieter than the other species I have had but that was only the ones we had I cant speak for every animal.

I have had both sens and Meyers also and I must say that Meyers were not freindly and really got nasty as the breeding season approached.

but every bird is different I guess. 

a good hand reared kakeriki can be a real pleasure. They dont make a noise at all.

John


----------



## samurai

Kakarikis are very pretty but are not known for being cuddly are they which is one thing I ideally want, plus they are more of a parakeet but definitely one to consider


----------



## bloodpython22

All conures are noisey birds..kakis are nice good sized birds..
Also grass parakeets are nice like bourks..turks..splendids all nice colours
Nice mutations and not noisey but have a nice song when in flight
Very social birds also


----------



## samurai

bloodpython22 said:


> All conures are noisey birds..kakis are nice good sized birds..
> Also grass parakeets are nice like bourks..turks..splendids all nice colours
> Nice mutations and not noisey but have a nice song when in flight
> Very social birds also


 
I've been listening to parrots screaming on youtube trying to work out how tolerable they all are and I agree now that even the green cheeks etc can be pretty load when having a screaming spree :/

There's just so many types to choose from and I'm still keen on the Meyers. I can't find any videos where they are making much noise at all so far. I really want to do training with the birds which from researching seems to be a good way to avoid biting becoming a major problem, hopefully.

I really want a parrot not a parakeet as I've had budgies before and want something a bit more challenging, I've also had a Cockatiel and fostered some Love birds so the parrot won't be my first Psittacine.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

I used to have a black capped conure and a crimson bellied conure, I absolutely adored them but boy they are noisy! I don't think any conures are quiet lol I would love another one some day fantastic little parrots!


----------



## samurai

Unfortunately my other half seems to dislike most of the loud noises parrots can make, so I don't think I'll be getting any for now as he'll probably hate me forever if it turns out to be a really vocal individual (he was getting fed up with the budgies in the pet shop today with their constant chatter, which although not loud is a bit irritating) 

Maybe if we have a different setup one day I'll be able to get one :/


----------



## samurai

I still really want one :devil: so not quite given up.....


----------



## geckers

*Senegals!?*

Have you looked at senegal parrots at all? I had a rose crowned conure for years and always found him a little on the screechy side. I loved him dearly but he was loud enough to irritate one of my neighbours! Now I have a Senegal and I personally find her noisy fits much more tolerable. She and all the others (adults included!) I looked at were also very cuddly.

However, having said that, Senegals are definitely not silent birds, and often they're only willing to cuddle on their own time and only with their one special person. But having gone from rose crowned to sennie, I think they're worth looking into! 

Of course I am very biased on the matter


----------

